# NORTHEIM!!!!!!!!!! (37154) bei Göttingen!!!



## painkiller (3. Mai 2004)

hi

ich wollte mal wissen ob es in meinem kleinen örtchen auch biker gibt!!!!

also wehr aus NORTHEIM kommt (oder näherer umgebung [10 km]) kann ja mal hier rein schreiben!!

Denn so langsam wird es langweilig nur mit 2 mann (Minoguai) durch den NORTHEIMER wald zu fahren!!

also nochmal wer in NORTHEIM wohn und ein mountain biker ist bitte hier reinschreiben!!!! das würde mich sehr freuen!!!


thx @ all


painkiller


----------



## Minoguai (3. Mai 2004)

was heißt hier nur mit MINOGUAI ?!  
nein ist shon richtig.. wer also hin der umgebung wohnt kann sich ja mal melden...
der wieter ist echt nicht schlecht...
es gibt ne menge guter strecken hier..!
ne mischung aus MTB tour trail und auch ein bissl downhill... 
also... meldet euch ihr northeimer und northeims umgebler..!   
Mino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spitti (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo Nachbarn   

Ich komme aus Dorste und fahre sonst immer bei Osterode (Hanskühnenburg,Talsperre und bei den Harzer Teichen rum)
Wenn ihr beiden mal Lust habt im Harz zu biken,sagt bescheid,ich bin dabei   

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## painkiller (4. Mai 2004)

@ Spitti

jo klasse!! wenn wir mal lust haben sagen wir schon bescheid!!!   

also viel spaß noch beim biken!!

painkiller


----------



## Horst vom Forst (7. Mai 2004)

Hi Ho,

ich komme aus der Nähe von Göttingen, aus Adelebsen genau. Fahre eigentlich nur bei uns im Vorsolling rum. Hier gibt es auch schöne Trails. Ich würde aber gern mal eine andere Ecke ausprobieren. Wir könnten ja mal ne Tour zusammen machen.

Gruß

Horst


----------



## Minoguai (7. Mai 2004)

jo wäre schon geil.. ich such mal ne karte raus damit du genau weißt wo wir beide rum biken... allerdings ist das wetter ja im mom nicht so prickelnt    es schüttet hier tonnenweise wasser... also sind die nächsten 2 wochen wohl erstmal nich so gut zum biken...
oder wollt ihr ne schlammschlacht machen   ?!

NORTHEIM RULEzE


----------



## Horst vom Forst (8. Mai 2004)

also das wetter is mir zeimlich egal. wir können ja in den nächsten wochen in kontakt treten. zeit für ne kleine tour hab ich eigentlich immer am wochenende. also dann...

gruß

Horst


----------



## hsgplayer (8. Mai 2004)

hi!!!!!!!!!!!

Komme aus Katlenburg!!!

Sind 8km bis northeim, ihr wisst das oder???

und 2km nach Dorste!!!

Ich würd mich auch gern zum biken treffen!!!
Hab noch 2 Freunde die auch fahren!!

Nur ich bin noch Anfänger!

Hoffe es stört nicht   

mfg


----------



## Spitti (9. Mai 2004)

hsgplayer schrieb:
			
		

> hi!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Komme aus Katlenburg!!!
> 
> ...



Hi,
ich habe in Katlenburg gelernt   bei Schröder  

Können uns ja mal treffen zum biken... ich fahre immer von dorste aus los.
kannst ja dann von Katlenburg aus losfahren.
mail mal ins Forum bei www.fun-rider.de


----------



## painkiller (9. Mai 2004)

wow das hätt ich net gedacht jetzt sind wir schon 5 ausm forum!!!! das find ich echt klasse!!

da müssen wir mal ein termin finden wo wir mal alle fahren können!!!
und wenn jeder einen mit bring dann macht das bestimmt noch mehr spaß!!!

und vorher treffen wir uns (z.b. in einem lokal, ...) mal alle und machen eine schöne tour aus (irrgendwo in der mitte von uns damit keiner zu weit fahren muss) oder was meint ihr dazu??

und das könnten wir dann mal 1x im monat oder so machen (das wir uns ALLE treffen)!!!

wenn ihr auch noch ideen habt schreibt sie einfach!!!!!!!!!!!   


@hsgplayer
klar kenn ich katlenburg!!
nur auf der mot war ich schon gestern!!
aber wir werden uns auf jedenfall treffen!! und wir hier in nom sind momentan drei!!!


also ich freu mich schon richtig!!!!!!!!!



painkiller


----------



## Spitti (9. Mai 2004)

Jo das  mit dem treffen ist ne gute Idee.
Können wir gerne in Northeim machen.
War letztens mal im *Amarillo* oder so ähnlich,der Laden ist ganz cool.
Können wir in gern in dieser Woche noch machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## painkiller (9. Mai 2004)

jo northeim

ich denk ma von uns uns allen ist northeim recht in der mitte oder seh ich das falsch???



painkiller


----------



## hsgplayer (9. Mai 2004)

also ich würd auf jeden fall meine 2 Kumpels noch mitbringen.

Northeim sollte eigentlich okay sein!!!!

Was fahrt ihr eigentlich so???

Tour, Downhill?? ( Ja wenn dan wo??)

Nur wir drei sind halt noch ziemlich absolute anfänger!!!

Bikes sind schon okay!!
Aber wir wollen uns erstmal in der nächsten woche einkleiden!!!

Könnt ihr uns nen Laden empfehlen???



Mfg
hsgplayer


----------



## Minoguai (9. Mai 2004)

boha is das geil...
ich hab so fett gehofft das es wenigstens einen gibt der mit uns biken geht.. aber so viele... 
JUUUBEL..   

wir sind eigentlich so eher normale Mountenbiker.. haben zwar ne kleine downhill strecke( wir nenne sie einfach nut T.E [aber das is ne andere geschichte] aber die is nur so 200m lang)
haben eigentlich nur einen Laden(ansorge) aber der is eher nurn kleiner laden.. wenn dann würde ich nach göttingen oder noch bessr braunschweig fahren..
morgen( Montag ) kommt min bike wäre nett wenn unser treffen also nicht zu früh stattfinden muss wegen einbremsen (600x von 30 uff 0...  :kotz:  )
könnten uns am besten an ner stelle treffen die echt jeder kennt (fußgängerzohne,seehenplatte,amarillo oder wintergarten...) aber das machen wir dann besser später aus.. 
nochmals danke das es euch gibt      

Mino


----------



## Spitti (9. Mai 2004)

Also ich habe mir bei Ebay ein Triko erworben   

Hose von Karstadt ....musst mal zu B.O.C. in Göttingen schauen...das ist neben MediaMarkt.   Da findeste aber nichts von Fox & Co   

Bestell im Internet...da ist es noch am günstigsten  

Das würde ich verkaufen! Am linken Ärmel wurde aber was rasgechnitten (leider) kann man aber noch tragen,oder Ärmel abschneiden und im Sommer tragen


----------



## hsgplayer (9. Mai 2004)

Ich fahr wohl zu BOC nach Gö.

Und dann fahr ich noch zu bike-point in gieboldehausen, der ist auch super!!!!

Werd schon was günstiges finden.

Bei mir wird es diese woche schwer, aber ich versuch es.

Wegen den ganzen Arbeiten in der Schule, dann am WE Klassenparty und handball ralegations(aufstiegsspiele)

Mfg


----------



## Minoguai (9. Mai 2004)

lol..sehe grerade meinen geilen schreibfehler.. meine natürlich 60 x von 30 auf 0 ^^
ich find auch b.o.c hat gute klamotten aber ich fahr immer in ziviel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## painkiller (9. Mai 2004)

ich hab mom auch keine bike bekleidung!!! kommt aber noch!!!

SO JETZT ZUM TERMIN!!!

jeder schreibt jetzt hier rein wann er DIESE woche ZEIT hat!!!!  


alsi jetzt ich painkiller:

Montag
Dienstag

Donnerstag

Samstag
Sonntag


und dann immer am nachmittag!!


und so macht das bitte jeder    OK??
vielen dank!!

also wir fahren ehr durch den wald berg auf und berg ab (downhill nicht!!!!)
aber bergab schon zügiger!! auf schotter kommen da schon mal 60 km/h zustande!! bergauf natürlich net.    leider!!!!! 


einen (jederman bekannten) ort wo wir uns treffen leg ich noch fest (wird aber in dem kleinen kaff schwer   )

wenn es jemanden nicht passt uns in northeim zu treffen, dann gebt bescheid!!

ich hoffe das klappt demnächst, damit wir den sommer gemeinsam mit dem bike verbringen können (hört sich das zu schwul an?? bitte nicht falsch verstehen!!)

 painkiller


----------



## Horst vom Forst (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo Jungs!

Coole Sache, wir werden ja ne richtig große Truppe. Ich werde vielleicht auch noch einen Kumpel mitbringen. Was die Zeit angeht, kann ich nur am Wochenende und in der Woche Montags und Mittwochs nach 17.30 Uhr.

Es wäre echt cool, wenn wir in der nächsten Zeit ne Tour machen würden.

Gruß

Horst


----------



## machtsgut (10. Mai 2004)

also hier in duderstadt gibt es ca. 10 biker, aber wir fahren eigentlich nie touren, nur dirt und street, aber wenn ihr mal in dud vorbeikommt -> pn


----------



## Spitti (10. Mai 2004)

Ich kann fast immer am abend...lasst uns doch dann so gegen 19.00 Uhr im Amarillo treffen...Tag ist mir egal...schreibt  nen Termin rein und ich werde erscheinen


----------



## Minoguai (10. Mai 2004)

also ich kann eigentlich immer bis auf montag nur anbends finden wir beide nicht so prickelnd..!
aber das werden wir schon noch auf die reihe bekommen...
aber wie gesagt ich würds echt mittags (nachmittags) besser finden..!
aber leute bitte lasst uns das nächste woche machen..(da isses mit arbeiten besser und wegen EINBREMSEN..! )     
Mino


----------



## Spitti (10. Mai 2004)

Hä???
Ich dachte das wir uns erstmal nur treffen und labern!!?? Verstehe ich jetzt was falsch? Hast du gleich vor ne Tour zu machen? Mir ist das egal...habe das nur so verstanden das wir uns erstmal ohne bike treffen. Abends in ner Kneipe auf nen Bier oder so   
Ich werd am Freitag bei gutem Wetter ne Tour in Harz starten...könnt ja gerne mit kommen. Start ist in Dorste---Förste---Badenhausen---Windhausen---Bad Grund---Hanebalzer Teiche---Aussichtsturm---Lerbach---Osterode---Üerde--Dorste  

ca  55 km
ca 600 hm

Bin die Tour schon gefahren...ist ein schöner trail mit bei  

@Minoguai: Bist du heute von Katlenburg nach Northeim gefahren? Mit deinem bike?


----------



## painkiller (10. Mai 2004)

@Spitti

nein nein du hast das schon richtig verstanden!!!   das wir uns mal abends nur so zum planen und quatschen treffen.   ich weiß auch nich was der moni da meint.   

geht für dich northeim i.o.??

und auch für alle andere??


also ich denk mal da ja manche von uns arbeiten währe es ganz gut, wenn wir das am wochenende machen (das treffen in nom in einem lokal), oder???

ich dacht da an samstag, den 15.5. so um 16:00 Uhr, ist das ok??

Treffpunkt ist die *Northeimer Fußgängerzone* und dann die *Kreis-Sparkasse Northeim*!!!  

müsste für alle zu finden sein. ich mache aber mal ein foto von der sparkasse.


painkiller


----------



## Minoguai (10. Mai 2004)

@ Pain lol..ich finde den namen Mino besser als Moni..!   
sry.. hab mich falsch ausgedrückt.. ich mein natürlich auch nur so treffen..
ich meine hal nur das wir nach dem besprchen uns nicht zu früh treffen sollten(nich das ich mich nich freuen würde ..    aber ich komme gerade schon vom einbremsen.. ( ich bin voll alle    ) ich tue also was ich kann..!)
oh und (fast vergessen  ) ich war heute nicht in katlenburg .. war nur mal am bahnhof (ansorge) und hab nach nem ständer(für's fahrrad wohl gemerkt      ) gefragt!
hab zwar nochn bissl probs mir meinem XT umwerfer aber das wird schon noch 
(wenn ihr was wisst.. das prob ist das ich vorne also am umwerfer nicht in den 3 gang komme..    ) also mit einstellen is klar aber die schrauben bringens nich.. (das drehen bewirkt nichts..!)
Mino


----------



## Minoguai (10. Mai 2004)

also KS ist Hier ..
weiß nich ob ihr da was mit anfangen könnt.. is in der nähe von kochlöffel..
mir würde zum treffen freitag oder donnerstagabend gut passen..!
wer würde dan jetzt alles kommen.? könnt ja mal zählen weil ich peil es nich mehr   
Mino


----------



## Spitti (10. Mai 2004)

Samstag mach ich auch ne Tour...weiss nicht ob ich da schon wieder da bin.
Lasss ma lieber abends treffen,oder macht die Tour einfach mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Minoguai (10. Mai 2004)

bin dabei wenn ich wüsst wos  lang geht   
Mino


----------



## Spitti (10. Mai 2004)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!   

Schau mal auf der ersten side   

oder schau hier ins Forum


----------



## painkiller (10. Mai 2004)

ok wie währe es am:

*Donnerstag 13.5. um 18:30 Uhr in der Northeimer Fußgängerzone bei der Kreis-Sparkasse!*

?? was mein ihr????


pain


----------



## Spitti (10. Mai 2004)

Okay ich komme dann


----------



## Minoguai (11. Mai 2004)

hmmm.. fr wäre zwar besser aber OK[/COLOR]


----------



## Minoguai (11. Mai 2004)

öe?! jetzt nur du spitti oder kommen noch meh..da waren  doch so viele die sich da einklinken wollten...?!

wo seit ihr LEUTZ..?!


----------



## hsgplayer (12. Mai 2004)

So,
soory ich konnte  die ganze zeit nicht.

Also ich und zu mindest der eine kumpel wollen versuchen morgen zu kommen.

Aber wir müßen wohl mit bikes kommen, weil wir sonst keine möglichkeit haben.

Also wir versuchen morgen zu kommen.

Werd genaueres morgen noch posten.

Mfg


----------



## Minoguai (12. Mai 2004)

ufff... schwein gehabt   
gut.. wir kommen auch mit unseren bikes..!
die sind aber wegen heutiger tour 'n bissl dreckig   !
naja was solls.. am besten gehen wir ins amarillo un setzen uns draußen hin um die bikes im auge zu behalten (denn in nom gibts leider ne menge KA****EN) die eintweder wanderlismuss betreiben oder sogar diebstal..
beispiel..: pain und mir haben sie die scheiebenbremse gefettet...        :kotz:   
naja.. wir treffen uns dann vor der KSN ...!
bis denne 
Mino


----------



## painkiller (12. Mai 2004)

@hsgplayer
jo klasse das ihr kommt (hoffe ich doch mal  ) 

ich freu mich schon drauf!!


@spitti
womit kommst du den?? mit dem auto??? bike???




pain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spitti (13. Mai 2004)

Wenn ich komme werd ich mein Dirt mitbringen. Weiß aber nicht ob ich es bis 19.00 Uhr schaffe,da ich heute noch biken werde. Macht ihr denn Freitag bei der tour mit? Wär ja mal cool wenn wir mehrere werden


----------



## Minoguai (13. Mai 2004)

naja wenn dann überhaupt noch jemand kommen sollte.. was super geil wäre.. wir stehen um 18:30 UHR vor der KSN.
büdde kommt doch ..!   

René (Mino)


----------



## Spitti (13. Mai 2004)

Bin jetzt erst zu Haus...sorry
Ich mach morgen ne Tour--->wenn ihr bock haben solltet seid um 13.30 in Dorste (Autohaus Wasshausen) Wenn nicht habt ihr pech


----------



## Minoguai (13. Mai 2004)

pech hatten wir ja heute schon..  
wir haben von 18:30 bis 21:00 Uhr auf dich gewartet..!    
Mino


----------



## Spitti (14. Mai 2004)

Ja sorry...

Wenn ihr bock habt könnt ihr ja mal meine Tour mitmachen.
schreibt wenn ihr bock habt.Wir fahren morgen nur zu zweit.


----------



## Minoguai (14. Mai 2004)

aallso .. ich schlage vor wir machen nochmal nen neuen plan..
einen wo auch alle können... 
@ pain :wir können uns ja dann zb bei burgerking treffen und von da auch dann zum besprechen zu far cry fahren.!   
da gibts zwar nichts zu trinken aber am tag isses da ziemlich geil^^

also postet mal fleißig thermiene hier rein..! 
Mino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spitti (14. Mai 2004)

Das mit dem Treffen ist ja schön und gut,aber warum machen ir dann nicht gleich ne Tour? Könne doch ne kleine Runde im Harz drehen    Ich kenn da einige gute Stellen und Trails.Wir können ja mal ein Termin mit den Katlenburgern ausmachen und uns dann in Katlenburg oder Dorste treffen.
Was haltet ihr davon? Ich fahre sehr oft im Harz rum und finde das es dort noch mit die besten Trails gibt. Würde mich freuen wenn sich der ein oder andere an der Tour beteiligen würde...obwohl ich auch ohne euch fahren würde--->was aber schade wär    

Gruß
Spitti


----------



## Minoguai (15. Mai 2004)

ja nur das prob is das pain. seine beläge noch nicht hat und mit der quietschebremse nicht fahren will   
deshalb nur ein treffen bei dem man sich mal kennenlernt und labern kann.. was man ja bei trail und downhill nich so gut machen kann   
also nur mal so... 
das da is far cry..^^ 
haben wir mal in nom am kiessee gefunden..
recht hoch ,rostig,groß und hammer geil..!


----------



## Spitti (15. Mai 2004)

Ich werd die Tage bei gigabike bestellen.
Kann dir ja Brämsbeläge mit bestellen.

Mail mal wenn du sie von da haben willst


----------



## Spitti (15. Mai 2004)

Warum Far Cry    Weil das Ding so änlich ausschaut?


----------



## Minoguai (15. Mai 2004)

öm ja uns is nix anderes eingefallen^^


----------



## Minoguai (15. Mai 2004)

hab noch 2 bilder für dich (euch???  )
mino


----------



## Spitti (15. Mai 2004)

Was macht ihr denn heute abend?
In Northeim ist doch sowas wie ne Live-Night  oder???

Da könnte man sich ja mal treffen


----------



## Minoguai (15. Mai 2004)

oh.. da weißte mehr als ich^^
ja wenn du zeit hast können wir uns treffen...
ich würde sagen wir treffen uns an der ksn.. so wie letztes mal...
wenn du wieder nich kannst und wir schon da sind würd ich sagen wir tauschen mal die tel nums..
meine is 01624399597  
Mino


----------



## Spitti (18. Mai 2004)

Hey,
wollen wir uns vielleicht heute nochmal an der Esso in Katlenburg treffen und ne tour machen? Nehmt euch essen und trinken mit   

schreibt wenn ihr bock habt!


----------



## Minoguai (24. Mai 2004)

sry das wird heut niXx mit dorste.. (bei dem scheiß wetter...)   
Mino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spitti (24. Mai 2004)

Ich hätte eh keine Zeit gehabt! Außerdem musst du nicht mich sondern Im Forum fragen ob du mit anderen Leuten auf die Strecke darfst! Es ist nämlich nicht meine


----------



## Spitti (6. Juni 2004)

Hallo???
Lebt ihr noch alle?    Was ist den mit den Katlenburgern los???
Wollen wir vielleicht mal in der nächsten Woche ne kleine Harztour machen?

Wer Lust hat kann sich ja mal melden!
Ich hoffe das sich noch mehr Leute einfinden und mitkommen!


----------



## Minoguai (6. Juni 2004)

hi leutz..
habt ihr bock am dienstag ne tour mit spitti und mir zu machen..?
Start ist in Dorste---Förste---Badenhausen---Windhausen---Bad Grund---Hanebalzer Teiche---Aussichtsturm---Lerbach---Osterode---Üerde--Dorste 
 
treffpunkt ist die bushalte in der ortsmitte..(dorste)
wer bock hat einfach schnlell posten und zu halte. kommen..!
wenn ich was vergessen hab ergänzt mich spitti     
Mino


----------



## Minoguai (7. Juni 2004)

sorry leuts.. aber ichkann erst am donnerstag wieder.. :-/         
SORRY
Mino


----------



## Minoguai (15. Juni 2004)

ich bin wohl der einzige der noch in iesen thread postet oder daraus liest .. aber egal.. 
also hier noch ein angebot..
pain und ich haben uns überlegt, als wir neulich in wenigerode waren, dass man doch mal mit der schmalspurbahn(rechtschreibung   ) auf den brocken und von da aus nach unten fahrn könnte..
eine frau von der bahn hat uns gesagt man könne nicht bis zum brocken mit dem bike weil da oben naturschutzgebiet sei, aber ne andere hat gesagt das wäre völliger schwachsinn...
naja..eine karte sollte 4-5 kosten und das bike würde sicher, im gepäckwagen, umsonst mit reisen... 
also wer lust hat einfach posten..
(es ist noch kein thermin klar gemacht weil pain (immer-)noch mit seiner krücke durch die gegend humpelt... LOL   )

man man man.. dafür das es keiner liest hab ich aber doch ne menge geschrieben...     also postet auch bitte (auch die aus katlenburg zb )
schönen dank ^^ THX...
Mino


----------



## Minoguai (17. Juni 2004)

son dreck.. die bahnfahrt zum brocken kostet 14(eine fahrt) 
ich weiß nich ob das dann noch so doll is AUßERDEHM HABEN WIR JA NOCH NICHT MAHL NEN MEIL WIE WIR NACH WERNIGERODE KOMMEN SOLLEN..
unsere letzte hofnung ist spitti und sien auto mit dachgepäckträger...
ABER DER MELDET SICH JA NIE   :kotz:


----------



## Spitti (17. Juni 2004)

Ich hab nicht so den bock zum Brocken hoch und wieder runter. Laß uns lieber mal zur Hanskühnenburg hoch und auch runter fahren. Da können wir dann auch von Dorste aus starten und brauchen keinen der mit dem Auto fahren muss. Das ist ne schöne Tour


----------



## Minoguai (18. Juni 2004)

K, 5Gründe warums nicht geht...:1.ich hab gehört die strecke(brocken) soll voll ******* sein. 2. die zug fahrt soll 14 (hoch) kosten,3.ich hab häftig was zu üben für die schule (mathe, weil ich sonst kleben bleibe und da nich so den bock drauf hab   ) ,4. weil ich noch 3 MIXes machen muss und das schnell passieren muss und sie natürlich gut werden sollen und alle so um die30-40 min haben werden und 5.weil ich mir heute meim lackieren meinre schwinge voll das knie verdreht hab zur erklährung:ich hab meine schwinge lackiert weil sie vom ständer verkratzt war.Ich hab mich also davor gekniet,geschliffen,lackiert,die kanten auspoliertund bin anschließend so nach 20-30 min wieder aufgestanden ,es machte "KNACK KNACK" und jetzt hab ich die schmärzen...(es wird bei jedem schritt schlimmer)     
also ich kenn deine strecke zwar nicht aber da pain und ich jetzt erstmal beide behindert sind "KÖRPERLICH"    sollte es wohl nach ein wenig dauern bis wir wieder betriebsbereit sind^^

@ pain: du kommst dann wohl mit dem bike das du heute(18.6.04)mit in der schule hattest..ODER    

so wieder viel müll was mit sicherheit wieder höchstens nur 2 leute lesen.. ich denke mal wir sollten mal nen neuen thread auf machen.. übernimmtdas einer von euch? (PAIN , SPITTI)???

Mino


----------



## no*quark (2. November 2005)

tach auch,

bin ein geborener Northeimer und habe die MTB Szene von 1991-2001
in NOM mitgemacht bzw. aufgebaut. Studiere jetzt in Hildesheim
und bin ab und zu auch in NOM um Eltern zu besuchen und die guten alten Trails zu fahren. so auch am kommenden WE 4-6.11.05 .
hab von einem MTB Treff am Samstag um 11Uhr am neuen Rathaus gehört.
Ist das noch aktuell weiß da jemand was bzw. hat jmd. Lust ne Runde 
zu fahren?
Danke für jeden Post.
Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RAINBOW (3. November 2005)

Hey Phil  
komme auch aus dem Landkreis Northeim  . Am 06.11.05 findet in Merxhausen eine Fuchsjagd mit dem MTB statt. Wenn du Lust dazu hast, kannst ja mal vorbeischauen. Weitere Infos dazu findest du unter www.ddmc-solling.de


----------



## metulsky (26. November 2005)

hallo leute !

schaut doch auch mal bei www.wermachtmit.de rein - da sind zur zeit uslarer und einbecker zu gange - vielleicht koennen wir ja mal was gemeinsam machen !

gruesse aus uslar

sven


----------



## akastylez (27. Oktober 2008)

Gibts die Runde hier noch?


----------



## Ram81 (21. Juli 2013)

Jo Moin komme direkt aus Northeim fahre mit noch nen Kumpel am Wochenende meistens am Wieter können uns ja mal treffen?


----------



## akastylez (21. Juli 2013)

Wir verabreden uns jetzt immer hier https://www.facebook.com/groups/322165654506349/

hier ist tot!


----------



## Justinbadtke (2. Januar 2021)

hsgplayer schrieb:


> hi!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Komme aus Katlenburg!!!
> 
> ...


Lust eigentlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

